# Topics > AI in car and transport > Hypercars >  Dendrobium, all-electric hypercar, Vanda Electric, Singapore

## Airicist

youtube.com/@vandaelectrics1480

facebook.com/vandaelectrics

twitter.com/vandaelectrics

linkedin.com/company/vanda-electrics

instagram.com/vandaelectrics

CEO - Larissa Tan

facebook.com/dendrobiummotors

twitter.com/Dendrobiummotor

----------


## Airicist

Electric Hypercar - Dendrobium

Published on Nov 21, 2016




> Dendrobium - a car inspired by nature, built on technology.
> 
> Dendrobium deliberately challenges the visual aesthetics and draws intrigue, wonder and awe from it's beholders.
> 
> The delicate marriage of lines with curves casts dramatic light and shadows, accentuating the exquisite surfaces of aluminium, carbon fibre and glass.
> 
> Embodied within it's elegant frame is the great care taken to put together the technology that runs it.
> 
> Dendrobium is testament to the pursuit for concept, design and assembly of the highest order.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Singapore’s first home-grown hypercar: The 1500-horsepower, all-electric Dendrobium"

by Loz Blain
February 23, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Vanda Electrics Dendrobium Geneva Motor Show 2017 - Behind the scenes

Published on Apr 2, 2017




> As we mark the end of a successful exhibition in Geneva, we take a moment to thank everyone who has extended tremendous help behind the scenes.

----------


## Airicist

Vanda Dendrobium | Fully charged

Published on Jun 5, 2017




> Vanda Electrics are a Singapore based electric mobility company. The Dendrobium hypercar is a 100% electric, 200 mph teardrop shaped 2 seater with a no doubt eye watering price tag.
> It was developed by Vanda Electrics and Williams engineering, and although they won't release any technical details just yet, it's clearly not going to be a G-Wizz.

----------

